
Processing 256M publications records using Awk and parallel scripting - ketanmaheshwari
I participated in a organizational data challenge in 2018 and chose awk to process the massive data to solve several interesting challenges.<p>The repo is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ketancmaheshwari&#x2F;SMC18<p>A report detailing the approach and results is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ketancmaheshwari&#x2F;SMC18&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;report&#x2F;SMC18_DataChallenge4.pdf
======
yesenadam
You might try posting this as a usual HN news item to get more response, or
write a blog post about it and link to that. (Awk lover here)

~~~
ketanmaheshwari
Thanks! Will do so soon.

------
mraza007
Hey that’s pretty cool you should definitely write about it in a blog post

